# Fight for the stars[Might be blood}



## Glacedon (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok guys... I don't know if you've joined or not but I have started this back up... hope you all come to help me.. I don't want to be the only one writing here, so I'll list the people I absolutly know were on this Rpg:

Kindling Queen
Eevee
Glacedon
Blaziking
Gardevior

Ummm.. I know this looks really bad, but I hope those of you I have not listed... and I know theres a lot of you I have not listed so yeah.
Oh and please list your infor as shown

Name: Ian Bashkir
Age: 13 [10-15
Pokemon: Umbreon Lvl 15 Charmander lvl12 [lvl 10-17]
Personality:[You can tell us now or let us think of your character as we play along.] 
Pokemon personality:[Same as human personality as said above.]


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Sakura Gartod
Age: 14
Gender: Female
Pokemon: Girafarig [15]{F} Stantler [16]{M}
Personality: Sweet, kind and gentle. She is very sensitive towards harsh comments and sticks up for others that mean a lot to her.
Poke'Personality: Girafarig=Rowdy and Spoiled Stantler=Calm and Wise


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmm, could you possibly do a description of the RPG?

But I'm still joining! :D

Name: Terrence Girno
Age: 14
Pokemon: Lv 12 Bellsprout; Lv 10 Poochyena
Personality: Terrence is very talkative and often arrogant.
Pokemon personality: Bellsprout is very quiet and Poochyena can be very defending of his friends and trainer.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 26, 2008)

Name: Violet R.
Age:14
Pokemon: Onna (Female, level 11 Mawile), Flare (Male, level 15 Quilava), and Frostbite (Female level 14 Glaceon)
Personality: Violet tends to be sarcastic, but usually isn't mean. She loves her Pokemon to death, and is protective of friends and will do absolutely anything to help them if they're in danger. She's good at battling, and gets into fights herself occasionally. She picks pockets with Onna, and is very good at it.
Pokemon personality:
*Onna:* The loudest and most energetic of all Violet's Pokemon. She is excellent at fake-crying and stealing with Violet. Fights a lot, just like her trainer. SOrt of the Pokemon version of Violet.
*Flare*: Easy-going and usually asleep. He is Violet's official starter and is very strong, but battles rarely because he doesn't like to. Is very good friends with Frostbite.
*Frostbite*: Quiet and shy, she likes to explore and run. She can sing pretty well, and is sometimes mistaken for a human's voice when she does. Best friends with Flare. Violet got Frostbite as an Eevee for her thirteenth birthday from her parent, so Frostbite is special to her.

By the way, wanna know where Onna's name comes from? Well, Mawile is based on the Japanese legend of  the Futakuchi-onna, which is a lady with a face on the back of her head. Futakuchi-*onna* =D


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh yes... of course, well, the people who a;ready joined might know the situation but here
 A bunch of orphans are living in a shack where they survive by stealing and fighting for money. THey are puRsued by other people who want them out of Vielstone city. People follow them and try to catch them to no avail, but one strange man persists to catch them.

....There?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 26, 2008)

Ooh! Sounds cool! I'm still in.


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok... yes i FORGOT MY pokes personality and mine

Umbreon: Umbreon is quiet and he keeps to himself most of the time. He is only loyal to Ian and his most trusted friend of his is Flame, a Blue Charmander with a fiery personality. 

Flame: Flame is a Blue Charmander, she is only friendly towards Ian and his friends. She despises any strangers that appear in her territory, so that means anyone she sees.

Ian is outgoing and humorous, he usually gets to ahead of himself and gets lost. Other then that, he is friendly toward his friends and his and their pokemon.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 26, 2008)

I was here before. We stopped in the middle of a double battle.
*Name:* Rosie McAgenoph
*Age:* 12
*Pokemon:* Shellder Lv 11, Bellsprout Lv 13
*Personality:* Rosie is outgoing and friendly, with a peppy attitude. However, she will become more of a person who stands in one place if she realizes that there is absolutely no way strategy could get her through a tough situation. Speaking of strategy, she believes it is the most important element in battle, rather than strength or size.
*Pokemon personality: *
Shellder
Shellder, a male, is shy, but also loves to be the center of attention. He usually plays with his tongue and may even lick Rosie. Around strangers, he keeps his shell tightly shut, protecting a tiny, hidden pearl. When he does this, only Rosie can get him open again, if the stranger is gone. Shellder can be rather emotional.
Bellsprout
Bellsprout, also a male, is more of the dominant type and will defend his friend, Shellder, at the cost of the battle. All that satisfies him is protecting one of his only friends. He likes playing with Rosie by wrapping around her forehead like a headband.


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok, good to have you back again!


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

when do we start?


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 26, 2008)

Hmmmmmm... I really dont want to start now, but you guys can start up again, remember we were just getting Umbreon back, ok? Good, Sakura and Rosie are still fighting alright?
good start now


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

"Your turn Rosie," Sakura called.


----------



## Darksong (Jun 27, 2008)

Rosie told her Pokemon, "Shellder, Clamp on Stantler, and Bellsprout, you can Wrap around the Girafarig, right?"
Bellsprout nodded, but since Shellder couldn't do that, he just opened his shell a little wider in agreement.
 "Okay, then, go!"


----------



## Meririn (Jun 27, 2008)

Name:Tadeo
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Personality: Kind of standoffish and distant. He's kind of still in shock after losing his parents. He was the heir to a large amount of money, but his uncles and aunts managed to worm their way into getting it instead, something he is rather bitter about. 
Description: Stringy, shoulder length black hair surrounds his head like a veil and rectanglar glasses hide his face from the world. He tilts his head down when he feels strong emotions so that his hair and glasses conceal them. His eyes are brown and his skin is pale from living inside and then under the storminess of Veilstone. He wears a white business shirt under a green-and-black checked sweater vest, and his pants are black. His only real valuable possessions are a gold pocket watch he keeps around his neck and a silver ring with a garnet inset in it. 
Pokemon:

Vittorio is a shiny Vulpix that his parents bought him as his 'starter'. He is very dainty and doesn't like to get his paws dirty. He is extremely cunning, however, and his cute exterior is often compromised by the cold intelligence underneath. He is level 14.

Alecto is a Larvitar. She is very brash, blunt and a born warrior. She is not as intelligent as Vittorio, but if there is glory to be gotten, she is there. In her mind, if she isn't first, she's last, and she never gives up. She is level 10.

Courtney is a Spinarak, and, at 6, the lowest level of the group, as well as the newest. He is cautious and doesn't like to be alone. Of all Tadeo's Pokemon, he is the kindest and the least selfish of them all.


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 27, 2008)

Ian looked at Vioet with thanks and turned away and walked towards the Game Corner.
'Ian seems to go to that place more often now', Umbreon thought.
Umbreon bounded after him, hoping for food along the way.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 27, 2008)

Violet grinned with relief and hugged Onna.
"Little pick-pocket saved the day! Well, not quite. Anyway, we have money left from our "job" this morning. Do you..~?"
The girl bought soda for all three of her Pokemon and gave the drinks to them, before taking a walk around Veilstone with Flare. He hadn't gotten to be outside much lately.


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 27, 2008)

Ian walked into the game corner, he sat at the machine and played the whole afternoon. After he had a good amount of coins, he stepped out into the city and raced to the edge of the street. Ian knew that people would pay good money for coins. A man who was obviously drunk came by and decided to buy the coins and staggered into the Game corner.

  Ian rushed to the department store and bought pokeballs for the peole in the group. Before he left he picked up tonights meal for everyone. Umbreon bounded over to Ian and jumped up onto him. Ian replied by telling him he had a surprise for everyone at the shack, with that, Ian brushed through the doorway to greet his friends.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 27, 2008)

Violet followed Ian inside, with Flare. She remembered about Umbreon.
"Hey, Ian. Umbreon is officially still that guy's, right? I know how to make him technically yours, if you want."


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 27, 2008)

Ian looked bewildered at Violet, he thought it over wile chewing on his share of the food and finally he replied "Yes, that would be nice."
Ian smiled at Violet and stood up and beckoned Umbreon to go with him outside. As Ian turned around to face Umbreon, he took out a little disk that flowed with energy. "Umbreon, over here, I got this at the store, it's a T.M. that will teach you Dark Pulse."
Umbreon sauntered over and laid next to Ian who set the disk in the C.D player that was built to play the disk and teach the pokemon. He put the headphones on Umbreon and let him sleep there.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 27, 2008)

Violet nodded. 
"Okay, but first, I need to do something really quick."
She ran outside, and dashed into route 215 with Frostbite. She looked for any wild Pokemon, finding an Abra.
"Frostbite, Ice Beam! But not too hard. I want to catch it."
The Glaceon obeyed, hitting the psychic Pokemon with a light-blue beam. Dazed, it didn't have time to teleport. Violet threw a great ball at it. After catching the tiny pokemon, she went home.
"Okay, Ian. I need to borrow Umbreon for a sec."
The pokeball containing the Abra jiggled, the pokemon inside was not happy.
_Come on, wait a minute. I'll free you soon._


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

Name: Thorn Pennyfeather
Age: 11
Pokemon: Ancient (Male Relicanth, Lv. 12) Piutros (Male Tropius, Lv. 14) Zigzag (Female Zigzagoon, Level 12) Root (Female Lileep, Lv. 11) Ember (Male Torchic, Lv. 13)
Personality: I choose the option where you form an opinion on me as we play along.
Pokemon personality: Ancient has a long memory, and is very shy, although very intelligent. Piutros is ready to charge into anything and sometimes reckless. Zigzag is playful and likes to joke a lot. Root is always serious and never jokes. Ember is talkative and excitable.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 27, 2008)

(you forgot me! I was Eric Damon!)


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 27, 2008)

Ok join in as it plays on!

Ian handed the ball over to Violet not knowing what she was doing, but she was the only mechanic here.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

A girl wandered through the alleyways of Veilstone City. She got lost easily here, as she was from Hoenn, and this was Sinnoh. She spotted a man having his lunch outside a cafeteria. She took one of the PokeBalls from her belt, and whispered, "Zigzag, we need you." A small raccoon with zigzag layers of fur forming a pattern by alternating between light and medium brown materialized next to her. "Go and grab as much food as you can from him. And don't mess around," she said. The Zigzagoon nodded, and ran off towards him. Rather than just grabbing sandwiches like the girl expected from her, she instead grabbed the whole lunchbox and ran off with it, making sure to detour around where the girl was hiding, in case the man followed her. He yelled, but didn't chase after her. She ran around in a circle, and finally reached the girl. "Good work, Zigzag," she said. Now that work was over, Zigzag had returned to her regular, joking self. To prove it, she said, "That man must've been a glutton. No wonder he was fat. Look, there's six sandwiches in here, which is enough for each of us, and he had a seventh one that he was eating," and smirked. The girl opened up the lunchbox to find six sandwiches, like Zigzag had said, and she took out the other four Pokemon of hers. "So who wants turkey, and who wants peanut butter and jelly?" The Relicanth, who had a little inflatable pool that could be filled up with water when there was no rivers or lakes or bodies of water nearby that he was in now, said, "Screw the bread. Just throw the turkey in here," while the Tropius said, "I'll be fine just eating from the trees." Zigzag, of course, took a peanut butter and jelly, while the Lileep took a turkey, and the Torchic ate the Relicanth's bread and the bread off of the sandwich that the Tropius had denied. The girl took a peanut butter and jelly, threw the turkey from one of the sandwiches in the Relicanth's pool, gave the bread to the Torchic as well as the leftover turkey, and threw another turkey sandwich in the hole in the top of the Lileep's visible body, where two yellow eyes gleamed. Then they all settled down and ate their lunch.


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 27, 2008)

Where is Thorn, Ian wondered. "I'm going to look for Thorn guys!" Ian called.
Ian walked down the street, he spotted a man furiously stomping off towards the Police Station. 
"Uh oh." Ian exclaimed.
Ian ran down the alley to find Thorn there and sighed a sigh of relief.
"It's goo-" He didn't get to finish.
The man had obviously told the police that a pokemon was stealing food and they investigated the area.
"Lets go Thorn"


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 27, 2008)

OOC: We're not in an alleyway. We're in some forest near the edge of the town.

The Tropius paused in his eating, although everyone else had already finished and were now chatting happily. "But I didn't get to eat my fill yet."
Thorn replied, "Piutros, there are trees _everywhere._ You get to eat all the time!"
"But I'm _hungry._"
"Well then, eat from those trees around the orphanage!"
"But we're not _allowed_ to eat from those, isn't that vandalism?"
"Since when has that stopped you?"
Piutros put on the closest face a Tropius could get to a pout, and said, "Touche (that's that one word that's pronounced TOO-shay, I don't know how to spell it). I'll do it, but only because you need watching over."
"_You're_ the one who needs watching over!"
"Do not!"
"Do to!"
"Do not!"
"Do to!"
"Do not!"
"Do not!"
"Do to-"
"Ha! You even admitted that you need watching over!"
Piutros pouted again, while everyone but the Lileep laughed merrily, especially Zigzag, and she recalled them all and ran after Ian.


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 27, 2008)

OOC:Sorry about that, it seems I'm not so good at RPG's.

Ian ran after her just as the police came around the corner.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 27, 2008)

Eric was minding his own business, when two Rocket Grunts attempted to capture him. Eric seriously needed someone to save him! He shouted "HELP! SAVE ME! THEY'RE GONNA KILL ME! HURRY!"


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 27, 2008)

OOC:Cb werent you with us at the shack last time?


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 27, 2008)

(no...)


----------



## Elfin (Jun 27, 2008)

"Okay then~!"
The girl recalled Umbreon and dashed off to the Pokecenter with Flare. She traded the Abra and Umbreon, looking around at the other people. One little girl was holding an Eevee with a hurt paw and talking to the nurse at the counter. She pulled out a Pokeball and opened it, pointing at Flare. Before it closed because he was already caught, she held it open. The tiny machine beeped. That meant there was an error, what she wanted. If she did this right, it would think it had a pokemon in it and she could trade it. She "traded" it for Umbreon and left, throwing away the now-useless pokeball. Seeing Ian by some trees, she handed Umbreon's pokeball to him.
"He's officially yours now, but his OT is still the guy."
She left Flare at the shack and went back outside, planning to go back to route 215 to release the Abra. Two rockets were pulling Eric away.
"Go! Frostbite!"
She threw the pokeball, realizing it was the Abra's. It was too late to change.
_Aw, crap._
The tiny sleeping Pokemon yawned and stretched. Suddenly, a purple and blue aura surrounded it. The two Rockets screamed and fell over, she guessed that they were unconscious.
"Whoa, since when do you know Psychic?"
The Abra yawned and went back to sleep, ignoring Violet.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 27, 2008)

Terrence ran down the streets of Veilstone, hurrying to get to the forest. He was already late for meeting up with everyone else. As he was running, a wanted poster caught his attention. He stopped and turned to read it. On it, to his horror, he saw his picture.
_WANTED: TERRENCE GIRNO_
_Wanted for mugging over 50 people and killing at least 3. Girno is part of the orphans that live off of thievery in Veilstone. If found, please contact the Veilstone police._

"Damn it," Terrence muttered. He tore the poster off of the pole and stuffed it in his pocket. He was one of the more vicious of the other orphans, so natuarally he was going to be the one most wanted. He turned back to the street and ran for a few more minutes, before arriving in front of the infamous shack. He took the poster out of his pocket and showed it to the group.

"We have a problem," he said.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 27, 2008)

Eric was nearby, and one of the Grunts said "You'll be a great slave to our cause." Eric talked back, "SHUT THE HELL UP YOU BASTARD! I'LL NEVER DO A FUCKING THING FOR YOU OR THE REST OF YOU SHITTY LITTLE SCUMBAGS! DAMN YOU ALL!"


----------



## Elfin (Jun 27, 2008)

Violet gritted her teeth and tackled Eric, covering his mouth and hissed into his ear.
"Shut up. Way to attract attention!"
People that were walking by stopped to stare at him. The Abra slept nearby with complete apathy towards all humans.
Onna looked up at Terrance and the paper he was holding. The human looked upset about something, and she tried to look over his shoulder to see it. Her trainer had once tried teaching her to read. The Mawile could, at about the level of a seven or eight year old.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Eric was free. He was saved. He said to Violet, "Wow. You SAVED my LIFE! Not even ARCEUS knows what those miserable Rockets would've done to me if they succeeded in capturing me. They could've enslaved me, or even KILLED me! Is there anything I can do to repay you? I owe you one." He got up and followed her, after picking up three Pokeballs one of the Grunts dropped in an attempt to flee. Treecko, Magikarp, and Phanpy were inside them.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

Violet blinked, somewhat embarassed. She watched Eric, interested in the Pokemon he took from the Rockets.
"No problem! Uh, if you don't mind, can I have the Phanpy? They're cute~!"
She laughed.
"Actually, I didn't do too much. The Abra did. Speaking of which,"
She turned to the sleeping Pokemon,
"You can go whenever you want. Teleport, or whatever. You're released."
The Psychic Pokemon slept on, ignoring Violet.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

"Actually Violet," Terrence said, still holding the poster, "would you mind if you gave me your Abra?" It would be nice to have a Psychic type on his team.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

"Uh, about that. He's not exactly mine. I was about to release hi-"
_I am a female._
Violet stopped. Was that the Abra?
_Yes, I'm a Pokemon. And I'm not a "he". And I don't want to be any of yours._


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

"Violet, are you okay?" Terrence asked.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

The Abra yawned lazily and focused on Terrence.
_She's fine, as far as I know. I'd really prefer if I had a say in whether I'm given away or kept like a stuffed animal. _


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

Terrence jumped, startled, before realizing that it was the Abra talking. "Oh, heh, sorry, you were sleeping, so I, uh, well," Terrence realized that he really didn't have a good alibi for asking Violet for her, "never mind."


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

The Abra threw up its hands.
_So, what? You want to have me because I'm a psychic type? Well, I feel pretty special now._
She "said" sarcastically.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

((Wow, I know it's only an RPG, but I'm feeling really awkward right now))

Terrence gave a nervous smile and backed away.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

((Welcome to my world. In "The Darkest Hour" in the part with my character getting chased around/fighting for her life I felt really nervous and upset. I might be a tad bit too into RPG. =P))
The Abra sighed and shrugged.
_Idiots. Go catch another Abra yourself if you want one so badly. Unless you paid me or something._


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 28, 2008)

Zigzag popped out of her PokeBall and ran off somewhere, returning a few moments later with a dollar bill in her mouth. "Here you go," she said, with a smile that she was trying to mask but failing miserably unfolding on her face, as she put the bill in front of the Abra.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

Abra hit her head against the ground.
_Doesn't anyone know what sarcasm is around here? Were you all raised by Magicarp?!_


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 28, 2008)

"No, I was raised by Psyduck," said Zigzag, her grin growing bigger.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

Abra hit her head on the ground some more.
_I honestly wouldn't be surprised if you really were._


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Eric then said "I think the Phanpy likes me more than you, since I saved it. Is there anything else I can do?" He waited for a response.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

Violet shrugged.
"Okay. But, uh, I don't know about anything else you can do, yet anyway."
The Abra snorted at the two humans' conversation.
_Saved. Riiight. As in, what? Picked it's pokeball off the ground?_


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 28, 2008)

Ian ran out to the route to catch a sudowoodo, he always wanted one. He spotte one not to far away "Umbreon go! Use Dark Pulse on it!" Umbreon charged out o the red glow and flew at the sudowoodo and released an evil wave of shadow that enveloped the sudowoodo and caused it to faint. Ian walked over and threw the Poke'ball at the now helpless sudowoodo when he saw Violet, Terrance, and Eric talking. "Hey guys!" Ian called to them but they didn't hear him. Ian turned back to the pokeball that was on the ground and saw the two unconcious team rocket grunts laying near by. Ian picked up the ball and sent out his newly caught sudowoodo. "Follow me." Ian whispered.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Eric followed Ian, expecting Violet and Terrance to follow.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 28, 2008)

Terrence noticed Eric and Ian taking off to somewhere. He followed.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 28, 2008)

Zigzag snorted. "You're way too _literal._ You and Root should meet up sometime. You'd be best pals. Either that or you would kill each other," and she ran off after the group, with Thorn close behind, failing miserably to recall her.


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 28, 2008)

Ian stepped off following a strange footprint that lead to the team galactic hideout.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Eric then said "This isn't Team Rocket's base, and it ain't Team Snagem's either, but it looks familiar."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 28, 2008)

"It isn't Team Aqua's or Team Magma's. Who're Team Rocket and Team Snagem, anyway?" said Thorn. "Are they the newest motorcycle gangs or something?"


----------



## Darksong (Jun 28, 2008)

((Kindling Queen, make your move...))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Eric then said "Team Snagem is in Orre and they are superior, my father was a high-ranking admin before I was born, almost as high as their Leader, Gonzap. And Team Rocket SUCKS, they obliterated my village, killed every last one of my people except for me and my girlfriend, and they got me into this Arceus-Damned orphanage! My parents tried to stop those pitiful scumbags, but were murdered right in front of me. My destiny as a Trainer is to avenge those who died because of Team Rocket, and assassinate that brute of a leader they have. What was his name again? Oh... It was Giovanni! I hate that bastard! When I kill him, he's going straight to Hell!"


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 28, 2008)

OOC: Ok there celestial blade, no need to put out all those vulgar words[even though I use them myself] so could you turn down the steam? Hmmm?


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

Violet nodded and started to follow before tripping on a rock. She looked down. It wasn't a rock, it was a slightly cracked pokeball sitting on the ground.
_Did someone step on it? I don't think I did._
She picked up the small sphere and shrugged. The Rockets had probably dropped it. She threw it against the ground softly, praying it wouldn't break. It didn't. A tiny, brown Pokemon appeared, half in the ground.
"Oh, hi there, little Diglet."
It blinked at her and went further underground, whimpering. 
"It's okay. I'm not going to do anything bad to you."
She made sure she had Onna, Flare and Frostbite's pokeballs and asked the Diglett,
"Do you want to come? I can take care of you."
It poked it's head an inch further out of the ground and sort of nodded. Violet recalled the Diglett, trying to think of a good name, and sprinted after the others. Abra rolled her eyes and teleported next to the group of kids.
_I should watch them, before they do something idiotic and get themselves killed._


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Eric then asked "So... do we go in and attack or what? They might be affiliated with Team Rocket."


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 28, 2008)

"Grrrrrr..." Ian growled, "What is it with you and Team Rocket! They don't work here!" With that outburst even Ian was surprised, he glared at Eric and walked off to the shack where Sudowoodo followed" Sudo?" "Yes Woody?" Ian replied.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

Violet released Diglet from her pokeball. The tiny Pokemon hid behind her new trainer.
_I.. can get in the base._


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 28, 2008)

Ember popped out of his PokeBall just as the Diglett did. He then apparantly realized what he had done, and went through a violent but entirely silent struggle to think of what to say, before deciding to stupidly say, "So I heard you like Mudkips?"


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 28, 2008)

As Ian passed by Violet, he saw a very Timed looking Diglett behind her. "She seems to be quite the Pokemon Tamer there" Ian thought.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 28, 2008)

Violet petted the tiny Pokemon. It had short, soft brown fur and was only about half a foot tall.
"You want to try? Okay."
The Diglett went underground and punched through the floor inside the base, right up against the door. She looked up and the lock and rammed the door with her head. With the door slightly moved, she slashed at the wooden door around the lock. The piece of the door fell to the ground outside. The door to the base swung open. Diglett popped back underground and reappeared behind Violet.


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 28, 2008)

Ian went back to the base to see Rosie and Sakura still locked in battle. "Hey guys" Ian mumbled and he flopped on the bed and fell asleep.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Eric then said "I know that, but they might be working together to achieve a common goal.  And Team Rocket tried to KILL ME!"


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 28, 2008)

When Ember's quote seemed to have no effect whatsoever on the Diglett, he racked his brains again, now stupidly saying, "Oh, you have two Bidoofs."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 28, 2008)

Eric waited for the right moment to infiltrate the base.


----------



## Glacedon (Jun 28, 2008)

Ian woke with a jolt as Umbreon nudged him awake. "Huh whazat? What the?"Ian fell out of bed and he got back up and looked at the Umbreon who was smiling, "Hey it wasn't that funny!" at this Umbreon laughed and then resumed his usual stature. Ian followed Umbreon out towards the Headquarters of Team Galactic. Eric was fidgiting as if he was itching to claw the eyes out of someone, same old Eric.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

He was busy plotting his revenge. It was his destiny to avenge his people.


----------



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

Tadeo awoke to Ian leaving and sat up in bed, grumbling. Vittorio was snoozing in the crook of his legs, but Courtney, who napped throughout the day, was awake and spinning a web over the open window in the room. Alecto was sleeping on the floor. With a sigh, the teen got up and dressed. "Come on, Courtney, it seems like the others have found something more interesting than their usual anarchy," he murmured, stretching out his arm. The small spider jumped up onto it and climbed up to his shoulders. 

It didn't take long for Tadeo to locate Ian's trail. He caught up to the crew waiting outside the Team Galactic Headquarters. "What trouble are we getting into now?" he asked darkly.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 29, 2008)

Violet looked at the slightly broken open door swinging open. She knew it was dangerous inside, but she was extremely curious. She recalled Diglett and let Onna out of her pokeball. With the Mawile by her side, the girl walked inside the base.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric followed them inside the base.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 29, 2008)

Terrence didn't want to get into any more trouble, he was already wanted by the police, but he figured he should go along with the gang.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 29, 2008)

Violet looked around. They were in a hallway, and she could faintly hear people talking in another room. She walked quietly, careful to not be seen.


----------



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

Tadeo stalked after Violet. Courtney huddled, tense, on his head as he walked. The young man's eyes scanned the ground as he followed, looking for anything discarded and mildly valuable that he could grab.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric looked around for something to help him save his girlfriend, get his revenge, and assassinate Giovanni. But he found absolutely nothing. Just random crap.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 29, 2008)

Ember pulled in all his feathers and seemed rather sad that the Diglett had not noticed him, and recalled himself. He didn't like Onna.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 29, 2008)

Terrence followed Eric's lead and looked around, although he didn't know what he was looking for. Then, to his horror, he saw a security camera. Blinking.

"We've got to get out of here!" he shouted.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric punched the security camera so hard that it broke, and then followed Terrance.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 29, 2008)

Terrence ran out of the building, and not until they were many feet away from the entrance did he look back. There were already some Rockets swarming out the doors after them.

"Damn," Terrence muttered.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric noticed the Grunts, and instantly recognized the one who killed his parents, and said "I'm going to challenge you. You murdered my parents! Now you will pay!" The Grunt sent out a Ledian. Eric then smirked and sent Rhyhorn out. Ledian tried to ue Energy Ball, but missed miserably. Rhyhorn used Rock Slide, defeating the foe in one hit. The Grunt returned Ledian and said "SHIT! I LOST TO A KID!" Eric then watched him and the other grunts fled. Eric flipped them off.


----------



## Meririn (Jun 29, 2008)

Tadeo rolled his eyes. "Is that all? You woke me up for this?" he asked in an irritated voice. Courtney didn't like his tone, so he made himself small.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 29, 2008)

Thorn had followed Violet into the hallway, and was now creeping alongside her. She hoped that Zigzag wouldn't pop out of her PokeBall to play a practical joke.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric then watched them flee, and then looked up and said into the skies "Don't worry Peggy, I love you, and I will do anything to find you." He was talking about his girlfriend.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 29, 2008)

Violet swore to herself. She was far inside the building and had no idea where the exit was, she ran in a random direction. Onna ran after her trainer. Lost, they hoped to find the way out, and fast.
"What do you think you're doing here?!"
A man in a white Rocket uniform grabbed Violet by the back of her shirt.
_Crap!_
Onna jumped onto his back and bit him with the jaws on the back of her head.
"Ow, get off, you little b****!"
He shook Onna off and kicked the Mawile hard in the stomach. She cried out and hit the wall, falling with a thunk. 
"Onna!!"
Suddenly, one of the pokeballs on Violet's belt opened up, releasing what looked like a tiny, short Linoone. It dawned on the girl what Pokemon that was. It growled at the Rocket and slashed at his ankle. A rock suddenly appeared and sharpened, then slashed. The man screamed in rage, but ran. The Diglett panted, then went behind Violet. She recalled her Pokemon then picked Onna up from the floor. The Mawile whimpered softly. Violet bit her lip and ran, finally figuring out where the door was. She ran out of the door. Violet looked around for the others, now relatively safe outside.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric then saw the man that Violet attacked, and recognized him as the guy who knocked him unconscious. Eric then broke his neck with his brute strength. The Rocket grunt was dead. Eric kicked the body to make sure he wasn't still alive.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 29, 2008)

Violet blinked, still holding the Mawile.
"I hate him too for hurting Onna, but you're rather violent."
She looked around awkwardly. What do you say to a person who just killed a man?!
"I found out what a Diglett's whole body looks like today."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 29, 2008)

Eric then said "He was the guy who tried to KILL ME! I got even with him. He's in Hell now. Don't worry about it. I'm already number one on both their most wanted list and their hit list."


----------



## Elfin (Jun 29, 2008)

Violet backed away slightly.
"I'm uh, sure he did."
_I'm worrying, all right. And not about him._


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 30, 2008)

Eric said "Oh, and how can I ever repay you for saving me ealier?"


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

Violet blinked, still embarrassed.
"Uh, I don't know. I'll tell you when I think of something, okay?"
Diglett let herself out of the Pokeball at watched Eric solemnly. Violet petted the Pokemon's head.
"Well, due to my lack of creativity today, I'm going to name you Katie. Is that okay with you?"
The Pokemon went up and down in the ground, trying to nod.
"Well, thats one problem down. A billion more to go."


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

Zigzag relieved the tension by popping out of her PokeBall and relieving herself of the urge to be funny by asking, "Who's hungry? I know that canniballism is against the law, but heck, so is stealing." She then made as if to start munching on the man's leg.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 30, 2008)

He nodded and said "Alright"


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

Violet gave the Zigzagoon a funny look and remembered Onna. She sat down on the ground and looked at the Mawile, worried. Onna blinked, somewhat dazed, and tried to sit up, whimpering softly. Her breathing was louder than normal, and sounded sort of strange. Violet swore to herself and looked at the dead body on the ground.
"He attacked me before when I was trying to get out. Onna bit him and he kicked her into a wall. God, I think she broke a rib."
_Nice going there, trainer of the year. You just seriously injured your favorite Pokemon._
The Abra appeared next to Violet. Violet snarled at her,
"You don't have to be here, smarty-pants."
_I'm your Pokemon. I'm going to stay solely because I want to make sure you don't do something idiotic again and get your Pokemon hurt._
Violet rolled her eyes and said sarcastically.
"Thanks a lot. I appreciate your help, oh shorty-that's-apparently-a-genius."
The Abra didn't respond, and fell asleep again.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 30, 2008)

Eric was ready for something to happen. He waited.


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

Abra yawned and said to Eric in her sleep,
_You don't seem to be too bothered by your having just killed a man and Onna breaking a rib._
Katie let herself out of her pokeball and stared nervously at the corpse laying on the ground.


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 30, 2008)

((OMG, I'm so sorry. I've been packing cuz' I'm moving. T_T))

Sakura grinned, "Stantler, Tackle! Girafarig, Double Team!"


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jun 30, 2008)

Eric then said "I killed him because I want all of those miserable Rockets to get a small taste of their own medicine, and the guy I killed almost left me in a coma and helped to kill my parents!"


----------



## Elfin (Jun 30, 2008)

Katie whimpered and went lower into the ground. The human called Eric was scary.
Abra would've rolled her eyes if she had bothered to open them.
_Another day, another rotting corpse on the ground, huh? That's a great way to solve your problems._


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 30, 2008)

Thorn shrugged, and said, "Let's just move on. And Zigzag, that's nothing to joke about." She recalled the Zigzagoon and continued down the hallway.


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 1, 2008)

Ian gasped at the dead man when he got to the others and fainted, he never did cope with seeing dead people.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 1, 2008)

Eric then said up into the sky "Arceus. Tell my people I will avenge them. It is my destiny to assassinate Giovanni. Thank you."


----------



## Darksong (Jul 1, 2008)

"Well, good strategy," Rosie commented. She watched as her Pokemon made their moves. As Shellder went to Clamp on Stantler, it jumped with a Tackle, but Shellder held on anyway. While Sakura's Girafarig's Double Team confused Bellsprout, it Wrapped a random one. However, it was just a clone. "Beeeeeell?" Bellsprout was dizzy because of the Double Team.
"Okay, Bellsprout," Rosie told her Pokemon, "Then try Vine Whip!"


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 1, 2008)

He followed Violet.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 1, 2008)

Violet blinked and walked back to the shack, carrying Onna. Abra psychically picked herself up and followed Eric.
_So, what? Do you have a daily murder? The weekly killing spree?_
Katie followed quietly, behind the rest.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2008)

((I'm getting confused, what's going on right now?))


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 2, 2008)

Ian woke back up near the Galactic Hideout again, no one had noticed him fainting, so he picked himself up and walked towards the shack, but he turned abruptly, and a person, concealed by shadows lurched into a nearby alleyway. Ian shrugged it off and walked on, but the footsteps still rung in his ears, he started to run to the Shack, then he turned around and ran the oppisite direction, towards the pursuer. The man flung himself into an alleyway and escaped down there and Ian ran on until he found the Pokemon Center. That night Ian slept there, to conceal the identity of him and those who lived with him at the Shack.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 2, 2008)

Zigzag snorted at the Abra. "Yes. It's called food. Have you ever wondered what hamburger is? Look up F-O-O-D in the dictionary, that is, if you know what a dictionary _is."_


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 2, 2008)

Eric said "No, that was the first guy I ever killed. Next, hopefully, will be Giovanni. He NEEDS to die!"


----------



## Meririn (Jul 2, 2008)

Tadeo just rolled his eyes at the entire scene and returned back to the shack. He climbed back into his bed, curled back around Vittorio, and went to sleep.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 2, 2008)

Abra shrugged.
_So, murders will become a regular thing for you. Whatever. I'm so not sleeping anywhere you anymore._
Kate giggled shyly at the Abra's taunts at Eric.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 3, 2008)

Eric then said "The only guy I plan to kill in the future is Giovanni. And damn it, he deserves death so much!"


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 3, 2008)

Ian finally got back up and walked back toward the shack, just as Eric said"He deserves to die."
"Another one of your rants about Giovanni? Why don't you stop and think for once how in the world are you going to fight through all of Giovanni, not to mention the fact that he's in Kanto?!" 
Ian was getting tired of all this talk of Team Rocket.
" Oh and also? You didn't kill a Rocket Grunt, you killed a Galactic Grunt, so now we have Team rocket, The Police, a man still angry about his beating from Umbreon, and now Team Galactic? We might as well just hang ourselves now!" Ian fell on his bed and groaned, it is soo gonna be a long day tommorow.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 3, 2008)

Eric then said "Whatever. All Teams except for Snagem SUCK!"


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 4, 2008)

Ian turned around and glared at Eric and said" If you don't care for the sake of the whole team, then get out, you can't just say 'Whatever' when these people could kill us!" Ian then turned and walked out the shack.
"Umbreon, come on out." Ian sighed. 
Ian and Umbreon walked down to the lake that gleamed in the moonlight.
"Umbreon, wake me up in the morning..." Ian mumbled and fell asleep.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 5, 2008)

Violet laughed.
"Hey, Eric. I technically used to be in Team Snagem when I was a baby. My.... mom was with them. We moved here, and... you know."
_Why did I say that? Bringing it up.._


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 5, 2008)

Eric said "Really? I never knew that! My father was an Admin, right below Gonzap himself. Now I'm wondering 'Gonzap must've heard about my father's death. He's probably pissed at those Rocket bastards.' Giovanni's going STRAIGHT to Hell once  I'm through with him!"


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 7, 2008)

Ian slept and woke up when Umbreon nudged him awake and pushed him up.
"Good, now we can catch an Abra for ourselves."
Umbreon modded and shifted around in the grass until he picked up a scent and surged forward. Ian followed to find an Abra sleeping there and so he backed away until he was far enough until
_I can see you, you know? Your a very loud person aren't you?_ The abra giggled, telepathicly of course.
_Bye!_
"Umbreon! Use Mean look!"
The Umbreons eyes glowed and Ian threw the ball.
... the ball pinged, confirming the catch. Ian picked it up and let the Abra out.
_Meanie!_ The Abra pouted. Ian shrugged and left for the shack, the Abra picked herself up and walked with him, avoiding his eyes.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 7, 2008)

"Girafarig, let your clones have it and use Sunny Day!" 
Girafarig lept about merrily and brought the sun out form behind the clouds.
"Now Stantler, Solarbeam on Shellder!"
Stantler reluctantly aimed at his own leg and blasted the Pokemon as well as damaging itself multiple times to try and shake it off.
Sakura looked at the Bellsprout who had succeeded in demolishing her Girafarig clones and gasped, "Girafarig-Rain Dance!"
_'Shoot, I almost gave that thing the adavntage too...Think ahead Sakura, think ahead!'_


----------



## Darksong (Jul 7, 2008)

Shellder fell off the Stantler's leg. His special defense wasn't that good, but he was still standing. 
 "Why did you do Rain Dance?" Rosie asked, and then told her Shellder, "Use BubbleBeam [an egg move] on that Stantler! Bellsprout, try Vine Whip again!" The Pokemon attacked a random clone, which just happened to be the real Girafaring. Meanwhile, Shellder was shooting many bubbles at his opponent.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 7, 2008)

"Mom was filling out a job application for Team Rocket when she died," spoke up Thorn suddenly. "It was her last resort. She didn't have anywhere else to go. We were starving."


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 8, 2008)

Ian walked in to the shack and let the Abra he caught wander over to Violets and talk.


----------



## Meririn (Jul 8, 2008)

Tadeo rolled his eyes and got up. With all of the noise, he'd never get to sleep. He grabbed a tin he kept under his bed and went into the kitchen area to make himself some very cheap coffee. He remembered when his parents were alive - he would never have had to live like this. It was all his Aunt and Uncle's fault. Some day, he'd get them back. Only Vittorio, who had awoken out of faithfulness and followed Tadeo to the kitched, saw the irony in his simmering while watching percolating.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 8, 2008)

"The sun would undoubtedly strengthen your Bellsprout, no? Alright, Stantler-with the advantage of the storm clouds use Thunder on Shellder. No more clones but what's a Bubblebeam to you? Okay, Girafarig-with your opponent close, use Toxic!"

Stantler kicked up and a storm cloud hovered over the Shellder who successfully executed Bubblebeam, hitting Stantler a few times. The electricity gathered within the cloud burst out and upon Shellder while Stantler fell into a state of confusion.

Girafarig, who was in a tight hold obediently spat out the purple glob which caused little damage due to the rain putting Bellsprout in a weak poisoning status.

"Uh-oh. Stantler? Hey Stantler!?"

The Stantler wobbled in circles while Girafarig squirmed in the vines of Bellsprout.

((Gardevoir, you can decide if those Solarbeams and that Thunder KO'ed your Shellder yet ^^))


----------



## Darksong (Jul 8, 2008)

((Bellsprout is Poison-type. It can't be poisoned.))
Shellder couldn't take all of the special attacks. He withdrew into his shell as he fainted.
 "Bellsprout, let go of Girafaring and use Vine Whip on it!"


----------



## Elfin (Jul 8, 2008)

Abra seemed to wake up a bit more when sensing the other Abra.
_You got caught too? Yeah, humans are jerks. I hope mine doesn't force me to evolve, though. We could probably teleport away while they sleep._


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 8, 2008)

Eric was watching whatever was going on.


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 9, 2008)

_Actually, I kinda like being caught, get to meet other Pokemon ya Know?_
Ian thought this Abra of his was more of a Bubbly kid than Violets Abra acting like an old Grandma. 
"O.k guys, we all need to work hard today ok?" Ian said, no one listened, strangly enough, Eric was awake and seemed to be looking out at the group.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 9, 2008)

Eric was wide awake, and was thinking of revenge.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 10, 2008)

Abra shrugged and teleported in front of Violet.
_One thing. Please, for the love of Mew, don't force me to evolve. It would not be pleasant to go from this to some kind of Pokemon with a three foot mustache._
Violet blinked in surprise, and Onna giggled softly and replied,
_Grumpy much? She's not quite as evil as you think, you know._


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 10, 2008)

Ember popped out of his PokeBall. "Try evolving into a Pokemon with three foot-long _hair_ that serves no purpose at all."


----------



## Elfin (Jul 10, 2008)

((I'm going to be away until about Aug. 15, and will probably not have access to a computer until I come back. D=))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 10, 2008)

((oops. my bad. ^^;))

"Stantler! Uh-," seeing he was in lala land from confusion she went straight for Girafarig.
"Girafarig-Psychic!"

Girafarig used her powers to stop the Vines in their tracks and wrapped them around the Bellsprout.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Bellsprout tried using Vine Whip again, but the Psychic was too powerful and he fainted.
 "Darn..." Rosie said as she recalled her Pokemon. She was almost going to cry because she had no way to heal them.
 ((Why do I always lose battles in RPGs? ;_;))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 10, 2008)

((Aw, don't fret. better luck next time right? ^^))

Sakura smiled and handed her Revival Herbs. "I don't go anywhere without them. They'll be alive and restored all the way."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 10, 2008)

Eric was waiting for something to happen.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

Rosie used the Revival Herbs on her Pokemon. Since they both liked Bitter food, they didn't mind. She withdrew them again after reviving them.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 10, 2008)

"They should be okay now. I'm sorry. Did I over do it?" She clasped her hands over her mouth in worry.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 10, 2008)

"No, it's okay. It's just that my Bellsprout here easily gets confused, and that puts him way off. Also his special defense is low. It's really not your fault. I should really train my team more." She frowned. "The only problem is that it's a long time until he evolves. And if only I could find a Water Stone for Shellder..."


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

"A Water Stone?" She thought for a while and smiled. "Tell you what? I'll help you train your Pokemon and will give you the first Water Stone I see. Training is very imporatant to me so I really wouldn't mind at all. I am also very familiar with evolution stones so I'll be very wary of our surroundings to know where to look. In return however, I expect you to be able to teach your Bellsprout how to use a very useful move. Teach him Grassknot. I hope to see it by the time he evolves." She loved helping. X)


----------



## Darksong (Jul 11, 2008)

Rosie nodded. "I guess that would be okay. If I could buy a TM Grass Knot somewhere, I could probably let him master the attack before he becomes a Weepinbell."


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 11, 2008)

"Well let's go for a walk. Maybe we'll find a store that sells them." She led Rosie out of the park. "I wonder where everyone went."


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

Eric followed everyon else.


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 15, 2008)

Ian followed Sakura and Rosie and said,
"Hey guys, umm, i know this may not be good but well the meteorite might have some water stones or just any stone really, so I thought it would help." 
Ian sank lower into his shirt, he didn't like walking there, but it was to help his friends.
"Oh, and when we get back, is anyone up for a battle?"


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 15, 2008)

"Water Stone? We should definitely check it out." She continued walking, "A battle? I'm up for another one." She smiled.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 15, 2008)

"I'll go find a shop that sells them," Rosie said to Sakura. She headed off, looking outt for any larger town. 
((By the way, where are we right now? As in what city?))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 15, 2008)

He was anticipating something.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 16, 2008)

In the rush, Thorn had forgotten to put Zigzag back in her PokeBall. She looked overly constipated at the facial expression that meant she was bursting to say something, and she just couldn't resist herself, shouting, "HEEEEEEEEEEEEEY WOOOOOOOOOOOOOORLD!"


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 16, 2008)

[We're in Veilstone city, so we have a large department store.]
Ian left for the Meteorites and Umbreon followed.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

Rosie entered the Veilstone department store. She asked the lady at the counter, "Where do you sell the evolution stones?"
 "The fourth floor," she replied, and Rosie took the elevator up.
 When she arrived at the next floor in about twelve seconds, she exited, and took a right turn. There were lots of things on display, including a long, oval-shaped, dark blue stone. "How much is that?" Rosie asked the person behind the counter, pointing to it.
 "A Water Stone would be $5000."
 Rosie looked through her bag. _I have enough._ She payed the clerk, who gave her the Water Stone. She put it in her back and took the elevator down. She wanted everyone to watch Shellder evolve.


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 16, 2008)

Sakura waited with her Girafarig and Stantler out. They were both snorting impatiently, wanting to witness an evolution for the first time.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

Rosie stepped toward the group. She called out her Shellder.
 "Shell!"
 "Stay there," Rosie told him, and placed a Water Stone next to him. He began to glow, and grew, becoming a spike-covered sphere, which opened up momentarily. "Cloyyyyster!"


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 16, 2008)

The two 4 legged creatures stood on their hind legs in a way to applaud the Shellder or-uh-Cloyster.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 16, 2008)

"Cloy." 
Rosie sent out her Bellsprout. Bellsprout put his vine on one of Cloyster's spikes. "Bell."
 Bellsprout stepped back, while Cloyster seemed to nod. He spun around, sending spikes in every direction. Luckily, none of them hit Rosie.


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 17, 2008)

Ian looked on at this display, but the back of his neck prickled, he turned around fast enough to see a shadow pull back into an alleyway.
"What was that?" Ian whispered.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 17, 2008)

Eric looked around as well.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

((o.O You're in the building and looking at an alley? Cool.))


----------



## Comatoad (Jul 17, 2008)

Sakura withdrew her bucking Pokemon and looked around. "What do ya see?"


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 18, 2008)

[I though you came outside, since we came to the front of the strore due to the facyt I was checking the meteors for stones.]
Ian decided that it wasnt safe to go back to the shack when someone could throw them out, if followed, he turned to Sakura and whispered,
"Take evryone back, only one at a time, make sure the ones who are left when you take some one stay here, or it'll ruin the plan. I won't be coming back soon so just go on ahead and leave for the shack."
Ian looked on at the alleyway, and he stepped closer to it.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 21, 2008)

Eric then noticed something. It was his good-looking dark-skinned Pokemon Ranger girlfriend Peggy Crier and her Pachirisu. She also became orphaned. The couple then kissed and caught up with each other.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 21, 2008)

(Then take out Zigzag's shouting -.-)

"I found a rock!" said Thorn, holding up a pebble. "Here you go." She held it out to Ian.


----------



## Glacedon (Jul 22, 2008)

"Eh...not that Kind of rock....I mean a special elemental stone that was born from th-......*and he goes on and on and on and on and on and on!* you see? Thats the rock we want!"
Ian turned away and went down the alley, he spottted the swish of the persons cloak as he raced around a corner, it was probably just a stalker that would give up soon and so he headed back to the Shack with the others.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 22, 2008)

Peggy's Pachirisu was sniffing Eric.


----------



## Elfin (Jul 26, 2008)

((What's going on right now? I can post now, but...))


----------



## Celestial Blade (Jul 28, 2008)

Eric and Peggy then noticed something wrong outside. Pachirisu was angry. It was a Rocket Grunt, trying to capture them. Luckily, the Grunt had no Pokemon. Pachirisu then bit the Grunt right in the leg. Eric then said to the Grunt "You and all you other Rockets are going straight to Hell! I WILL avenge everyone I knew by assassinating Giovanni!" The Grunt died due to excessive blood loss, right after Pachirisu let go and ran to Peggy.


----------

